# Zahl für longtype zu groß?



## Weisnicht (22. Feb 2005)

Hallo, es existiert eine Fehlermeldung, dass der "int type" zu groß ist, bei der folgenden Zeile:
long limit = (long)361700864190;
Meines Wissens kann man im Bereich der long Variablen doch selbst größere Zahlen verwenden?
Wieso funktioniert das hier nicht?


----------



## Guest (22. Feb 2005)

Entschuldigt, ich habe die Antwort schon erhalten.
Ich muss diese Variable als Literal definieren, indem ich ein L hinter die Nummer hänge!


----------



## bambi (22. Feb 2005)

Ja, das sollte kein Problem sein. 
long ist im Bereich –2^63 bis 2^63 – 1 
Das ist von –9223372036854775808 bis 9223372036854775807.

Es koennte sein, dass er Deine Zahl als int interpretiert.
Versuchs einfach mal ohne das (long) (oder mit L am Ende - muss aber glaub' ich net sein).

```
long limit = 361700864190L;
```


----------

